# How to cope with 45C.



## imported_Varanus (Jan 4, 2013)

This is how Sid managed her first day of heat wave...still in the bath at 20:30hours. She did spend time stalking the house earlier.

How did your favourite beasties cope today?


----------



## Chicken (Jan 4, 2013)

Just sprayed everything several times, and have the fans running 24/7


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

My mertens water monitor did the same thing Sid did. my monitor was 100% submerged except when his nostrils broke the water level to breath every 50-60 minutes. As for my other animals they either were placed inside ,kept at the cool end of their enclosure or sprayed with water. Either way they did not like it at all.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 4, 2013)

Man, today really sucked!! I brought my tigers indoors in tubs and placed ice packs rapt in towels over the tops of the other snake hides. I hate days like today. Luckily my tigers, Colletts snake enjoyed air con today


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

My little guy was lucky for me to leave a timer on my air con to get some cool air into my apartment while I was at work  came on for 15 mins every 45 minutes to re-cool the place


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Hahaha. If it got any higher I would have place cold packs wrapped in tea towels with my animals. I already lost one to heat a few years back.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## hector (Jan 4, 2013)

Had my mertens lights off and he spent most the day in his water. It still got to 34 at the coolend and my rosenberg is inside with a/c.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

Chicken said:


> View attachment 276084



I will now sleep well tonight, thank you


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

It was 42 where I live. Our house is soooooooooooooooo cold inside! All my enclosures' hot sides stayed at the 31-33 degree C mark (Depending on species). Everything was normal  So everyone was pretty much as usual today.


----------



## Snapped (Jan 4, 2013)

Its still 35 at 10pm, I really hate weather like this.

I had the heat off for my MD, plus the air con on at the other end of the house, and ceiling fans going, so his enclosure was around 26/27, he was fine.

I had a few frozen bottles of water in the freezer ready though.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Your's and sharkyy's animals were lucky then. Oh and if you were wondering the animal I lost was a brown tree frog. It just died not wasn't sure why so I assumed it was heat because the temp was around 45 I think. It was when I was 8 so I was a bit upset but I'm over it now. 

Llama....shaved llama.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 4, 2013)

Put all in tubs and placed them inside looks like Howard's storage world in my house 46 outside and have not finished lining my herp room


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 4, 2013)

It was pretty nice up here today. Don't even know what you guys are complaining about :lol:


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 4, 2013)

Lucky I was still on holidays, ice packs and spray bottles and basking lights off for most of it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 4, 2013)

I had an emergency enclosure move this morning and put my angle heads in the lounge room with the air con on. Everyone else was already in the lounge room so no problems really but the snakes are looking a little hot and bothered and the water dragons are all in their water.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 4, 2013)

Had the air con on most of the day, I was monitoring the enclosure pretty closely all day, temp in the enclosure didn't go above 28-29c, bundy didn't even come out of his hide until I got him out for a stretch at 8pm, his new enclosure I was working on didn't go above 28c


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 5, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> I had an emergency enclosure move this morning and put my angle heads in the lounge room with the air con on. Everyone else was already in the lounge room so no problems really but the snakes are looking a little hot and bothered and the water dragons are all in their water.


No sulking SAHDS for you. When I read the wether report I thought to myself god help all the keepers of SAHDS, as in their may be one or two upset little lizards today.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 5, 2013)

Reptiles4me said:


> No sulking SAHDS for you. When I read the wether report I thought to myself god help all the keepers of SAHDS, as in their may be one or two upset little lizards today.



I had to work but apparently they were very active and happy all day.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to here. My geckos were rather happy as well, as they don't really mind so long as its dark and below 45c. They were out running around chasing crickets and generally mucking around, as per usual when its dark.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 5, 2013)

My gecko room has air con, so it never got over 26C.
My water dragon dug deep into the dirt to hide from the heat.
I did have to bring the woodies in from the garage, house is a bit whiffy now.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn it, my reptile room/house does not have air con. If it did I would have spent the whole day with my animals, would have been awesome. P.S my room was a bit whiffy because reptile droppings tend to smell a lot worse when it's hot.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> This is how Sid managed her first day of heat wave...still in the bath at 20:30hours. She did spend time stalking the house earlier.
> 
> How did your favourite beasties cope today?



How hot did it actually get in Armidale? Inverell only got to about 34* and my Maculosa enjoyed her 28* tank with the basking light still coming on every couple of hours. Luckily for us we haven't had the sort of stinking weather of further south and the insulation of the house seems to keep my enclosure temps fairly constant even if it feels hot to us humans who have to share the house with Skittles. 8)

- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles4me said:


> P.S my room was a bit whiffy because reptile droppings tend to smell a lot worse when it's hot.



Good excuse to do a good clean then isn't it?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 5, 2013)

Gruni said:


> How hot did it actually get in Armidale? Inverell only got to about 34* and my Maculosa enjoyed her 28* tank with the basking light still coming on every couple of hours.



Yet to change my "location" Gruni...We're now in the Adelaide Hills.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

Well that makes a bit more sense! :lol:


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 5, 2013)

My enclosures have reached 45 shanti has taken to the floor. 
Even with frozen water bottles fan and misting heaps so I have air con on now tanks are coming down slowly and shanti is back on her perch.


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just wanted to run a few things by you all. In Wagga yesterday I lost an adult pair of shinglebacks that I house outside in a pit, I am guessing due to the heat. It was 43 degrees here yesterday and again today. They had access to water and shade - I thought they would have been fine. My Bluies are also out there now - should I move them inside? Also have Ackies in the shed which on the cold side was surface temp of 45 degrees yesterday. Should I turn the ackies heat lights off during the 40+ degree days or will they tolerate the high temps?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 6, 2013)

I would bring the blueys in. A 2nd day of 40+ could be too taxing on them. Sorry to hear about the Shingles.
Just checked the forecast in your area and you are certainly in for a hot week.


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 6, 2013)

I would turn off all artificial heating even lights as you know our heat is hot and dry no humidity I would bring in your blues just to be safe this heat is nasty where is the rain!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 6, 2013)

Best turn the ackies heat light off. They're more likely to survive a few days of slightly cooler weather than really hot weather. They won't be so active if it's cooler but they'll be able to escape the heat a bit more.
All the best with the rest of them and sorry to hear bout the stumpies. :cry:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 6, 2013)

Grunter023 said:


> Just wanted to run a few things by you all. In Wagga yesterday I lost an adult pair of shinglebacks that I house outside in a pit, I am guessing due to the heat. It was 43 degrees here yesterday and again today. They had access to water and shade - I thought they would have been fine. My Bluies are also out there now - should I move them inside? Also have Ackies in the shed which on the cold side was surface temp of 45 degrees yesterday. Should I turn the ackies heat lights off during the 40+ degree days or will they tolerate the high temps?



Sorry to hear about the Stumpy. I once lost a beautiful Blotched Bluie when I left it in an old glass tank for 20 minutes outside on a sunny day in Canberra...horrible way to go. Reptiles will die very rapidly in inescapable heat but can survive a long time in colder conditions, so best to turn off all fixtures and remove to a cool area of the house, even provide cold packs around enclosures if necessary as others have mentioned. You also run the risk of permanent nero problems in herps that are subjected to high temps for lenghty periods (it's a rough call being a herp sometimes).


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the advise. Bluies now inside. Ackies heat light off. Beardies outside are fine as they are in a bird aviary with heaps of shade. But maintaining a close watch on them. Yes spewing about the shingleback pair as they were a bonded pair I recently acquired  Sad way to die for them the poor things.


----------



## longqi (Jan 6, 2013)

For any reps kept outside make the hides as thick as possible
Thickness of the hides will provide some insulation on both hot and cold days nights


----------



## paultheo (Jan 6, 2013)

I house my snakes in individual outdoors enclosures during summer but have indoors housing thru winter as it gets cold here, so for extreme events like this i bring them indoors under the aircon.


----------



## ouroboros (Jan 6, 2013)

I left the air con on for my scale babies  Was awesome to come home to a cool house.


----------



## gando (Jan 9, 2013)

The new year eve and day when it was very very hot. My large 18month old male died, :-( I think it was from the heat. I wasn't very happy, yesterday I brought all my other ones inside in tubs, don't want another one dying on me.


----------



## sharky (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear gando  That's terrible :'(


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 9, 2013)

sorry to hear mate!
I would turn the heat off if the pits have any heated areas. 
I turned the basking lights and uvb lights off for my dragons and I turned the thermostat down a few degrees down on my reptile racks. I also put some ice cubes in the water bowls.
I noticed that my fish tank water was quite warm so I cooled it down very slowly over the course of a hour. 
The heat is horrible!


----------



## gando (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, very sad.


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought I had every thing under control but I didn't, I lost my most favourite gecko my Amyea I believe to the heat the only thing different was that she lived in a glass tank enclosure and the others live in a rack system I misted 3 to 4 times daliy plenty of water she was quite chubby. She will be sadly missed by us, she would wag her tail when it was feed time without fail.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 9, 2013)

here in Liverpool it got to 45.5,I started early closed all windows and curtains on eastern and northern sides turned off all heat lamps turned fan on (no A/C) but it still got to 35 inside which is okay for beardies


----------



## nervous (Jan 9, 2013)

frozen water bottles do wonders... my rats received 1 frozen water bottle once it hit 35, then when that was melted i replaced with a new 1... only had to use 2bottles for each tub over the day... rat shed got up to 43.

1 frozen water bottle for my adult snake rack tubs for the day (worked a treat) and for the larger cages i just added in an extra water bowl.

couldn't keep the incubator at 31.5 tho... but i did manage to stop it getting any hotter than 32.5 (again using frozen bottles).


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 9, 2013)

condolences to the unlucky few who lost some friends in the heatwave,I think most of us have had this happen to us,I once cooked a 4yo bluey outside and had my first central die at 3yo of heatstroke and he was inside


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 18, 2013)

Whenever I see any of my snakes resting in water bowls it's time to give them a cool bath and a plastic tub near the air con 

In this case it was my tassie. She loves a bath :lol:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 18, 2013)

She's a stunner!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 25, 2013)

She's become a bit of a pussy cat  Before that I think she wanted me dead :lol:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 25, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> She's become a bit of a pussy cat  Before that I think she wanted me dead :lol:



Ahh...so a typical tiger snake, then! My Tigers alays seem to get crabbier on warm/hot days.


----------



## PieBald (Jan 25, 2013)

my way to stay cool is connect the fan up to the end of my sleeping bag. just gotta lay back and BAM heat and humidty and GONE. so nice at night


----------

